# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  Thiết kế chế tạo khung máy C-frame

## CKD

Mình đã từng dự định làm một con thế này, trong quá trình thiết kế có.. vẽ nên vài cái hình để tiện kiểm soát. Tuy nhiên em nó đang trong quá trình phôi thai và thành hình thì CKD gặp biến cố. Dự án đành xếp bỏ đó.. và có thể không bao giờ có hồi kết.

Thiết kế tổng thể phần khung C


Phóng to mặt bàn và bệ giữa XY


Kết quả phần khung được thế này






Phần mặt bàn thì thế này, rãnh T, tự phay luôn  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, duonghoang, vietnamcnc

----------


## Nam CNC

cũng may chưa làm, làm lên tháo ra làm lại hehe, ăn vào sắt nó rung như ở trần mùa đông.

--------- vậy rốt cuộc cái mặt bàn đâu ??? đưa tui đi mài lại xài chơi.

----------


## anhcos

Phay cái bàn rãnh T kia cũng mệt chứ không khỏe đâu nhỉ, mà cái rãnh 2 bên ngoài hơi nghiêng về 1 đầu để thoát nước đó, trông hình thì hình như em chưa làm thì phải.

----------


## Nam CNC

không phải 2 rãnh nghiêng thoát nước đâu anh, do vết dao thôi, khi phay mặt bàn thì đâu dám tháo ra khi chưa đi rãnh T đâu   !!! , còn nếu muốn nó nghiêng dễ òm à, tăng đưa 2 cái chân máy cao hơn 1 chút bên còn lại là nó nghiêng liền hahaha.

     Em thấy ông CKD này tài thiệt, dùng búa đẽo thân máy với bàn máy luôn, mai qua học nghề cầm búa của hắn mới được

----------


## CKD

Toàn bộ sp hiện đang được gởi nhà đại ca Phước.
Trước em bị đuổi.. nên mang đồ di tảng, gởi mỗi nơi một ít  :Wink: 

Rung hay không thì không biết vì em nó chưa một lần được chạy. Nhưng chắc không đến nỗi như mùa đông cởi truồng đâu anh. Tổng khối mấy cục sắt vụn đó.. nặng 2 thằng khiêng hơi đuối. Mấy tấm làm kết cấu với tiết diện 30x80 hoặc 30x100 (sắt 35mm phay hạ mặt). Mấy tấm mỏng mỏng là 10mm. Mấy cái rãnh ray rộng 24mm, phần kết cấu lắp ghép rồi phay & khoan trên máy cùng lần gá, nên độ chính xác cũng tạm được ạ. Chỉ có cái trục Z sau khi kiểm tra thì không được vuông cho lắm lắm....

----------


## Nam CNC

bây giờ xả mối hàn Z ra, mua 2 tấm sắt dày 20 cắt hình tam giác về khoan lỗ bắt ốc cân chỉnh vuông lại sau, ... êh cái khung đó cũng lên đước 1 con C chạy chi tiết nhỏ cũng Ok lắm à, ,,,,, mà thôi làm cho lắm cũng chỉ nhìn.
------- Dạo này anh em yên ắng quá, chắc đang gom đồ bên quận 8 , hết tiền nên mất tiếng nói luôn rồi hahaha

----------


## CKD

Con đó hành trình tính toán.. lên được 400x200x300 đó anh, tất cả kết cấu đều bắt ốc, không hàn...
Cái mối nối trục Z được cấy 4 con ốc to tổ chảng phí dưới ấy...

Do giờ mà muốn làm.. có thể làm con ngon hơn nhiều nên lười tiếp tục.

----------


## Nam CNC

Đúng rồi, chỉ giữ lại đúng cái bàn máy thôi, mai mốt làm con khác ngon hơn. Dự án Datron đầy đủ đồ chơi, không thiếu thứ gì chỉ thiếu tiền và thiếu luôn niềm tin ..... lên em nó hoàn chỉnh để làm gì mới đau đầu.

----------


## mpvmanh

Cac bác làm gần như hoàn thiện rồi bỏ dó,CNC nhiều kết cục bi đát qua.

----------


## CKD

Một số hình ảnh trước khi retouch em nó.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## anhcos

> không phải 2 rãnh nghiêng thoát nước đâu anh, do vết dao thôi, khi phay mặt bàn thì đâu dám tháo ra khi chưa đi rãnh T đâu   !!! , còn nếu muốn nó nghiêng dễ òm à, tăng đưa 2 cái chân máy cao hơn 1 chút bên còn lại là nó nghiêng liền hahaha


Không phải đâu Nam, các rãnh T có cùng độ sâu như nhau. 2 rãnh dài sẽ sâu dần đến một đầu có rãnh ngắn còn lại có lỗ thoát ra ngoài.

@CKD: sẵn máy phay, làm luôn vài cái eto nhỏ khớp với rãnh T luôn cho tiện gá đặt...

----------


## vietnamcnc

Muốn xem kết quả bi đát hơn không?

Tui có 2 con C làm bằng sắt hàn, gần hoàn thiện, để lâu ngày nó rỉ sét nhìn thấy ớn...

Bây giờ mà đè ra tút lại thì mệt quá, vả lại nặng nên khiêng lên khiêng xuống cũng chán...

Làm con mới sướng hơn....

2 con này có VThanh qua chơi thấy đang xếp xó cho chó nằm kế bên!!!!!

----------

